# Frameless rabbit kill and field dress



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys .. hope you enjoy this video .. I was using 9.5mm steel for this kill .. and precise yellow flat band... kinda hard to film at night but gave it my best .. if you mind guts and blood don't watch ..  thanks guys 













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That's how you do that. 

Nice little vid to remind me of the warm weather that will eventually return LOL. Great stuff as we've come to be used to!

Keep it up!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good looking bunny! Look tastey!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> That's how you do that.
> 
> Nice little vid to remind me of the warm weather that will eventually return LOL. Great stuff as we've come to be used to!
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Lol yeah it's cold there where u live! Lol .. here it's cold for us anyway lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Good looking bunny! Look tastey!


Thanks Joe ! Yes they sure were tasty ... last nights dinner!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Well done, that's just what shrub munchers were intended for........ SUPPER. I don't have the cajones to shoot frameless, seems like it suits you fine though. SAWEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

chuckduster01 said:


> Well done, that's just what shrub munchers were intended for........ SUPPER. I don't have the cajones to shoot frameless, seems like it suits you fine though. SAWEEEEEEEEEET


Thanks man!! Oh ya .. gotta love all that free 100% organic food hopping.all over the place!! .. ya I'm actually more accurate with no frame lol .. go figure!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

wow youre the king of barehand hunting! And targeting!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mostho said:


> wow youre the king of barehand hunting! And targeting!


Thank you my friend .. glad you enjoyed the video 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

